# anyone here good with tv repairs?



## iseeu1001 (May 15, 2012)

So my LG 42lk450 has a crack just like this

I think his problem is same at least anyways will replacing the screen fix the crack also is it easy?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can't fix the TV on your own. TV's are so highly well built that any damages need to be done by a repair man.


----------



## iseeu1001 (May 15, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You can't fix the TV on your own. TV's are so highly well built that any damages need to be done by a repair man.


So that screen shattered is not fixable by a normal person? How much would it cost me for that kind of fix? 

What happened to the video I was using that as an example.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You'll need to call a repair person to get a quote.

The video was pointless as all he did was smash his TV.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'd be willing to fix my own TV if the screen cracked, assuming I could get the part.


----------

